# [solved] GTK Aussehen an KDE 4.3 anpassen

## strangerthandreams

Hallo.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit GTK-Anwendungen besser aussehen zu lassen und in KDE 4.3 besser einzupassen. Wie zu Teufel mach ich das? Scheinbar bin ich zu blöde das zu bewerkstelligen, denn ich finde nur die Hinweise, dass ich die Pakete gtk-engines-* oder qtcurve installieren soll. Das habe ich natürlich schon längst gemacht aber es passiert einfach nichts.

Außerdem hatte ich unter kde 3.5.10 einen Menüpunkt GTK-Stile oder so ähnlich - der fehlt nun bei mir. Ich weiß nur noch, dass das von irgendeinem Paket kam. Was brauch ich denn unter KDE 4.3 für mein Anliegen.

----------

## firefly

momentan gibt es für kde4 kein eintrag in der SystemSteuerung mit der man gtk styles festlegen kann. Du kannst aber über einen gtk theme switscher wie gtk-theme-switch das gtk-theme ändern.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt siehts wieder prima aus, nur komischerweise habe ich das nicht gefunden im Netz.

----------

## humanthing

 *firefly wrote:*   

> momentan gibt es für kde4 kein eintrag in der SystemSteuerung mit der man gtk styles festlegen kann. Du kannst aber über einen gtk theme switscher wie gtk-theme-switch das gtk-theme ändern.

 

Hmm... Also ich hab in KDE4 unter SystemSteuerung -> Erscheinungsbild einen Eintrag GTK-Stile und Schriftarten.

Und das bei den folgenden Paketen:

```
x11-libs/gtk+

x11-themes/gtk-engines

x11-themes/gtk-engines-aurora

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt
```

Wobei ich aurora nur benutze weil ich es irgendwann mal schöner fand.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Welche genau KDE-Version nutzt du denn?

----------

## humanthing

Also ich hab KDE 4.3.1...   :Smile: 

Hat aber auch schon mit allen KDE4-Versionen vorher funktioniert.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Tja ich habe unter KDE 4.3.1 einen solchen Eintrag nicht. Irgendwie muss es noch an etwas anderen liegen.

----------

## humanthing

Hmm... merkwürdig... Also ich weiß jedenfalls, dass ich mich auch erst länger aufgeregt hab weil es nicht zu finden ist.

Weiß jetzt auch nicht so genau wie das da plötzlich auftauchte. Ich dachte es wäre mit der Installation von gtk-engines-qt getan gewesen...

```
equery files gtk-engines-qt

[ Searching for packages matching gtk-engines-qt... ]

* Contents of x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-1.1-r2:      

/usr                                                 

/usr/lib                                             

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqt4engine.so

/usr/lib/kde4

/usr/lib/kde4/kcm_gtk4.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/gtk-engines-qt-1.1-r2

/usr/share/doc/gtk-engines-qt-1.1-r2/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/gtk-engines-qt-1.1-r2/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/icons

/usr/share/icons/kcmgtk.png

/usr/share/kde4

/usr/share/kde4/services

/usr/share/kde4/services/kcmgtk4.desktop

/usr/share/locale

/usr/share/locale/de

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES

/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/gtkqtengine.mo

/usr/share/themes

/usr/share/themes/Qt4

/usr/share/themes/Qt4/gtk-2.0

/usr/share/themes/Qt4/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
```

Und zumindest scheint es hier auch so, als hätte der irgendwas KDE4-spezifisches installiert....

----------

## Massimo B.

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt scheint nicht mehr up to date zu sein und ist in kde-sunset gelandet.

Dabei gibt es auf der Webseite bereits eine Qt4 (KDE4) Version. Wäre schön, diese bald in Portage wieder zu sehen.

----------

## franzf

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt scheint nicht mehr up to date zu sein und ist in kde-sunset gelandet.
> 
> Dabei gibt es auf der Webseite bereits eine Qt4 (KDE4) Version. Wäre schön, diese bald in Portage wieder zu sehen.

 

Jene Version gibt es über das kde-overlay (ex kde-testing).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da ist es beschrieben, auch, dass man kcm_gtk zum Einstellen braucht. Hat bei mir funktioniert.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Massimo B. wrote:*   x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt scheint nicht mehr up to date zu sein und ist in kde-sunset gelandet.
> 
> Dabei gibt es auf der Webseite bereits eine Qt4 (KDE4) Version. Wäre schön, diese bald in Portage wieder zu sehen. 
> 
> Jene Version gibt es über das kde-overlay (ex kde-testing).

 

++

gtk-engines-qt 9999 (von kde-testing) hat das Problem für mich gelöst

mit kcm_gtk ging es nicht, weil wohl die engine fehlte ?!   :Confused: 

Ich hab ein zum Thema passendes Problem:

weiß einer, wie man für nautilus (oder andere Programme) das Icon-Theme ändern kann (also für GTK-Programme) ?

unter kde4 erscheinen alle Ordner im Einheitsweiß/-grau, was der Orientierung nicht gerade förderlich ist

ich hab schon lange nach einer Lösung gesucht, doch bis jetzt leider nichts gefunden   :Sad:   (hilft eventuell ein Aufruf, über den man gconf-Parameter an das Programm übergibt ?)

Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------

## Josef.95

Auf die schnelle...

hier noch zwei evtl. hilfreiche Links zu dem Thema

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18192/firefoxfelder-eclipse-s-haupttexteditor-anstatt-in-wei-in-grau-angezeigt.html

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE4

----------

## Massimo B.

Zusammen bekomme ich die nicht emerged:

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-9999  USE="(-aqua) -debug -gnome (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="de -bg -cs -es -fr -it -ko -lt -nl -nn -pt_BR -ro -ru -sv -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt ("x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt" is blocking kde-misc/kcm_gtk-1.1)
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> Zusammen bekomme ich die nicht emerged:
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-9999  USE="(-aqua) -debug -gnome (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="de -bg -cs -es -fr -it -ko -lt -nl -nn -pt_BR -ro -ru -sv -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB [1]
> 
> ...

 

brauchst du auch nicht:

kcm_gtk enthält wohl das gleiche wie gtk-engines-qt-9999* nur, dass bei kcm_gtk die engine fehlt also quasi für den Popo ist

```
emerge --unmerge kcm_gtk && emerge =gtk-engines-qt-9999*
```

sollte das Problem lösen und die engine für GTK-Programme anwählbar machen

----------

## Josef.95

```
# emerge -av oxygen-molecule gtk-engines-qtcurve kcm_gtk
```

 und alles wird gut... (wie im Wiki beschrieben)   :Wink: 

/edit: Tippfehler im Befehl korrigiert (es war ein "emerge" zuviel drin)Last edited by Josef.95 on Wed Mar 24, 2010 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Ein hoch auf Josef.95. Super Sache das.

Dank dir für den Tipp.

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Ein hoch auf Josef.95. Super Sache das.
> 
> Dank dir für den Tipp.
> 
> Sebastian

 Dem schließe ich mich an. Hatte ja vorher auch schon einiges, wie selber gepostet, aber seine Lösung ist die mit Abstand Beste.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, freut mich...

ich hatte den Tipp jedoch auch "nur" aus dem http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE4

Beachtet das ich den Befehl im Beitrag https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6216187.html#6216187 noch mal korrigiert habe (es war ein "emerge" zuviel drin) also falls ihr da nun aus versehen "app-xemacs/emerge" mit installiert hattet, dann bitte wieder entfernen.

(Sorry für den blöden Tippfehler)

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hehe, freut mich...
> 
> ich hatte den Tipp jedoch auch "nur" aus dem http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE4
> 
> Beachtet das ich den Befehl im Beitrag https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6216187.html#6216187 noch mal korrigiert habe (es war ein "emerge" zuviel drin) also falls ihr da nun aus versehen "app-xemacs/emerge" mit installiert hattet, dann bitte wieder entfernen.
> ...

 

Und irgendwo hattest du dann auch noch nen Bindestrich mit nem Underscore vertauscht oder so.... Aber wir haben es trotzdem hin bekommen.  Nö, weil es einige Anleitungen dazu gibt, wie gesagt, die von Gentoo hat ja auch schon einiges gebracht, aber na nicht deine, nur die von dir erwähnte, war halt die mit Abstand Beste. Sollte man mal die Gentoo Doku dahingehend ändern.

Wenn mir jemand auf den Sack geht, dann sage ich das schon mal direkt, aber in der anderen Richtung sage ich das genauso.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und wieso ist bei mir der Button "Use my KDE-Style in GTK applications" (habe aus dem Wiki alles installiert) immer noch ausgegraut und es steht dort "Warning: The Gtk-Qt theme engine is not installed."?   :Question: 

----------

## Josef.95

Tipp

Falls es wer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, es gibt nun auch oxygen-gtk (wurde direkt vom Oxygen Team entwickelt)

Schaut recht gut aus!   :Smile: 

Siehe evtl auch diese Meinung dazu: http://beyondserenity.wordpress.com/2010/12/02/gtk-unter-kde-aufhubschen-mittels-oxygen-gtk/

Ist auch im portage Tree verfügbar

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir gibts die im Blog genannte Systemeinstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild von Anwendungen -> GTK+–Erscheinungsbild“ Einstellung nicht.

Ich nutze 4.6.

Bei Euch?

----------

## franzf

Da ist der Blog entweder alt oder falsch.

Das gtk-Erscheinungsbild-Modul gibt es separat mit "kde-misc/kcm_gtk".

Und erreichbar ist das dann unter "Nicht zuzuordnen" (bei mir jedenfalls gerade).

----------

## Finswimmer

okay. 

Das habe ich gefunden. Das Programm sagt mir nun, dass die GTK-Qt Engine nicht installiert sei.

Ist das das Paket? x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt?

Dann gäbe es aber nur eine 9999-Version.

----------

## Josef.95

Es ist dann darunter im DropDown Menu zu finden:

Use another Style --> hier dann oxygen-gtk

auswählen und abspeichern.

----------

## Finswimmer

Klappt super und so sieht Firefox und Thunderbird echt schön aus  :Smile: 

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> okay. 
> 
> Das habe ich gefunden. Das Programm sagt mir nun, dass die GTK-Qt Engine nicht installiert sei.
> 
> Ist das das Paket? x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt?
> ...

 

Das verstehe ich nicht. Welches Paket muss ich installieren? Bei mir steht auch, dass die GTK-Qt-Engine nicht installiert sei. Oder brauche ich das gar nicht?

----------

## Finswimmer

Brauchst du anscheinend doch nicht.

Bei mir funktioniert es nun jedenfalls und sieht gut aus.

----------

## Massimo B.

Also wie ich das nun verstehe und hier nochmal nachgelesen habe, war das KCM-Modul selbst auch Bestandteil von x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt. Wegen Problemen mit gtk-engines-qt (Firefox wird nicht richtig beendet, bei mir liefen GTK-Anwendungen gar nicht mehr) wurde das KCM-Modul nach kde-misc/kcm_gtk aufgesplittet und gtk-engines-qt ins Overlay verschoben.

Der Hauptinhalt des ebuilds x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt war aber die Engine qt. Diese macht es möglich, dieselbe Engine für KDE und GTK zu verwenden. Ohne die Engine ist der Button "Use my KDE-Style in GTK applications" deshalb ausgegraut. Man kann aber dennoch manuell z.B. Oxygen oder Curve für beide auswählen wenn gtk-engines-qtcurve und kde-misc/kcm_gtk installiert sind.

----------

## astaecker

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> Der Hauptinhalt des ebuilds x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt war aber die Engine qt. Diese macht es möglich, dieselbe Engine für KDE und GTK zu verwenden. Ohne die Engine ist der Button "Use my KDE-Style in GTK applications" deshalb ausgegraut. Man kann aber dennoch manuell z.B. Oxygen oder Curve für beide auswählen wenn gtk-engines-qtcurve und kde-misc/kcm_gtk installiert sind.

 

So weit richtig, nur gibt es neuere Engines. Die wohl vielversprechenste ist "oxygen-gtk" (allerdings noch nicht stable). Davor war "oxygen-molecule" der Renner.

----------

## cryptosteve

Uii, oxygen-gtk sagte mir bislang gar nichts. Was ist daran vielversprechender, als an oxygen-molecule?

----------

## astaecker

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Uii, oxygen-gtk sagte mir bislang gar nichts. Was ist daran vielversprechender, als an oxygen-molecule?

 

Es wird von den Oxygen Entwicklern geschrieben.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das ist ein durchschlagendes Argument. Danke, ich werds mir mal genauer ansehen ...

----------

## Massimo B.

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> So weit richtig, nur gibt es neuere Engines. Die wohl vielversprechenste ist "oxygen-gtk" (allerdings noch nicht stable). Davor war "oxygen-molecule" der Renner.

 

Nochmal eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass  man einfach für GTK-Anwendungen denselben Stil bekommt, wie unter KDE? Bisher verstehe ich das so, dass man für KDE Oxygen wählt und für GTK ebenso. Ich verwende unter KDE aber Phase und kann diese im "GTK-Stile und Schriftarten"-Dialog nicht finden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Es müsste wohl eine phase-Portierung auf GTK geben, sonst wird das nichts. Man kann nicht einfach einen bzw. jeden KDE-Style auf GTK anwenden.

----------

## Josef.95

Ab kde-4.6.3 gibt es nun auch ein neues angepasstes Modul, kde-misc/kcm_gtk hat damit ausgedient (und sollte deinstalliert werden)

Das neue kcm-gtk-config Modul wird mit installiert wenn man das Paket systemsettings mit der USE-Flag gtk baut.

Das Modul findet man dann unter systemsettings --> Erscheinungsbild von Anwendungen --> unter GTK Config

Ist ne feine Sache, und funktioniert prima!   :Smile: 

----------

